

We're rating NYC Taxi Cab Drivers - catilac
http://NYCTaxiAwards.com

======
slapshot
This solves half (and only half) of the problem that Uber is trying to solve.
A feedback/rating system is fantastic if the consumer has choice.
Unfortunately, the iPhone app does not have the ability to help consumers
choose a taxi driver when they're standing on Broadway at 2 am with their arm
in the arm---they're going to take the first cab that shows up no matter how
awful it may be.

In fact, the whole idea of the taxi bargain is that you pay a fixed price to
get a minimum standard of quality --- enforcing the minimum standard seems
likely to be a more productive avenue than increasing the average.

A more direct solution might be an app that submits complaints to the Taxi &
Limo Comm'n, since the fear of losing a medallion is far greater motivator to
most taxi drivers than the prospect of being named on an awards list. (Again,
for Uber and similar systems, reviews do matter to drivers because consumers
choose.)

~~~
catilac
Most NYC Yellow Cab drivers do not own the medallion. They lease it weekly, or
yearly, or work for a garage who owns the medallions. Over the past few years
a lot of these garages have been consolidated into larger corporations.

This is about motivating and celebrating the driver. Much like in professional
sports the MVP is not the owner of the team.

We do not intend to further malice and negativity within the city. We are
looking to create a positive and mutually beneficial relationship between the
over 45,000 drivers and 470,000+ people who take cabs on a daily basis.

